# Cherche don de matériel informatique pour ecole



## Ludopac (5 Novembre 2001)

Mon père est directeur d'une école primaire publique meusienne. Et il voudrait équiper l'école de materiel informatique pour initier les élèves.

Donc, si vous avez un vieux Mac (ou même PC) dont vous voudriez vous débarasser, ce serait sympa d'en faire don à cette école. 

On peut venir le chercher si vous êtes dans la région Nancy-Metz. Et si vous êtes d'ailleurs on peut payer les frais de port.

Si vous voulez faire un don, vous pouvez écrire à cette adresse :  phipa@freesurf.fr 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Marcus (5 Novembre 2001)

Moi j'habite dans la Somme donc je ne pourrais pas t'aider directement mais je fais parti d'une AUG (Apple Users Group) dans notre club on a plein de vieux matos. En fait tu devrais consulter la liste des AUG sur le site d'Apple et voir s'il n'y a pas un club Mac près de chez toi. Souvent les clubs (en tout cas c le cas du mien) récuperent du vieux matos (chez les emmaus et autres, c'est une mine d'or de vieux matos), les restaurent et les gardent pour équiper les écoles.
Souvent il suffit d'un bon lavage pour restaurer un ordi. J'ai récuperé des Mac Plus comme ca.
Bonne récupération
Marcus


----------



## Ludopac (12 Novembre 2001)

Merci du conseil. Je vais en faire part à mon père pour qu'il se renseigne


----------



## Zitoune (10 Février 2003)

On peut aussi contacter OrdiEcole.


----------

